# Schools in Cabinda?



## LaKy (Apr 18, 2010)

My husband already works in Cabinda. Myself and my 8 year old son are considering moving there this summer.
Are there reputable schools close by for Americans? If so what are the names of the schools?

Thank You!


----------

